# Models that NEED to be in Plastic



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello everyone. 
I was putting together my tyranids today when i noticed that i had never put my Hive Tyrant together. I was always kinda intimidated by him as he was just one big metal behemoth with a few Plastic bits thrown in. Well to keep it brief putting him together did not go well. I can't help but feel that out of all the models the nids have the HT would be the one that they would rerelease in plastic.
And now to the point of this semi rant thread. What models do you believe need to be remade in plastic?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The Hive Tyrant isn't a good candidate for plastic since any 'nid player will typically only need one of them and plastic is only economically viable for large production runs.

The most critically needed plastic models are Battle Sisters and Power Armoured Grey Knights, since they are their respective army's basic troop choices (Battle Sisters are also Fast Attack, Elite and Heavy Support, ie everything).

After that, Eldar could do with plastic Howling Banshees and Fire Dragons.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

man, chaos Oblitorator need to be plastic. everyone who has them runs 3 (max squad size).


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Definitely Meganobz and why not Steel Legion? :victory:


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, didn't think about steel legion.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Incubi, marine HQ units, other shit.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

raptors? techpriests techmarines and servitors in a single plastic kit.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

All of them.
And then cut the price to reflect the materials used.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i agree with Gen, Incubi should have been plastic since they are going to be a staple in EVERYONEs army more or less. Aside from those who dont take them for their dislike of how slanesh they look supposidly


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> i agree with Gen, Incubi should have been plastic since they are going to be a staple in EVERYONEs army more or less. Aside from those who dont take them for their dislike of how slanesh they look supposidly


Already complaining about the brand new insanely awesome dark eldar models are we?

Anyway, my list:
Plague bearers
Eldar aspect warriors
Oblits
Hive tyrant
SOB
No more SM shit, they have plenty for now and other armies need help much more than them


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Furioso dreads, DE executioners, Stern Guard, Chaos Raptors, DE black guard etc. :laugh:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> Already complaining about the brand new insanely awesome dark eldar models are we?
> 
> Anyway, my list:
> Plague bearers
> ...


dont look at me like im complaining, Im on the Incubi are awsome train. others think they are "too slaneshi" for their tastes so they 'said' they will never field them


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> No more SM shit, they have plenty for now and other armies need help much more than them


:laugh: like that will happen.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

A unit for every army:

Terminator Captain for SMs.
Thunderwolves for SWs.
Power-Armoured Lords/Sorcerers for CSMs.
Fire Dragons for Eldar.
Meganobz for Orks.
A Somewhat Decent Stormraven for BAs.
Sword Bretheren for BTs.
Medusas/Colossii/Griffons for IG.
Plaguebearers for CDs.
Incubi for DE.
Immortals for Necrons.
The Entire Witch Hunters/Daemon Hunters Core Range.
Dark Angels and Tau don't need anything.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I think Thunderwolf cav will be Metal, they just wont be in enough armies to warrent plastic, they are a niche model thats meh on the battlefield

and I think the stormraven is fine the way it is, it looks like a gay SM flyer, like it should.

other then that I agree with you scathainn


----------



## Kuolema (Nov 4, 2010)

Pyrovores.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> Already complaining about the brand new insanely awesome dark eldar models are we?
> 
> Anyway, my list:
> Plague bearers
> ...


You forgot DeathWing Terminators.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I think Thunderwolf cav will be Metal, they just wont be in enough armies to warrent plastic, they are a niche model thats meh on the battlefield


They will be resin and produced by forgeworld.

And when I say "they will" I really mean "I hope."


----------



## Shadow704 (Feb 3, 2008)

Necron Immortals and Flayed Ones would benefit greatly from being plastic.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> A unit for every army:
> 
> Terminator Captain for SMs.
> Thunderwolves for SWs.
> ...


Power armoured lord/sorc??? I think thats ripping us chaos off, plastic oblits or thousand suns would be so much better

I would like to see some plastic greater daemons (I know it a pipe dream), but having all the GD of a single god look basically the same doesn't sit well with me, they should have heeps of variety possible, (and not cost so damn much!!!!!!!)


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

all the cult troops for chaos, oblits would be nice as well, maybe a Power Armored Chaos lord/sorcerer box like the SM captain.

i wouldnt mind a few re-sculpts (mainly the tactical squad & zerkers - 1st needs more sargent options/poses, 2nd is starting to look old)

most eldar aspect warriors, SoB / GKs, inquisitors...almost everything that is currently metal basically


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Sisters, Gray Knights, Raptors are jsut some.

I have to agree tho that a plastic Tyrant would be nice and they can work in the Swarmlord in there too.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Everything.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im gonna go with everything, but at this very moment i would like to see
Wracks,archon court,beastmaster,razorwing,voidraven,trueborn,bloodbrides,venom.

I have seriously fallen for the dark eldar army,though having spent a shed load on FW orks (just got my grot mega tank woohoo) im not gonna switch my attensions.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Azezel said:


> The Hive Tyrant isn't a good candidate for plastic since any 'nid player will typically only need one of them and plastic is only economically viable for large production runs.


So that means a SM commander should still be metal as most people will only need one, or in most cases none because Vulkan kicks the crap out of every other HQ and the other metal SC's still kick the crap out of the standard commander


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Plastic isnt just viable for massive production runs anymore, that was true in the old days, plastic production costs have drastically reduced over the last 5 years thanks to new technology. Plastic was a very time consuming process before GW turned to CAD and rapid prototyping, sculpters could produce far more minis than it was posible for the tool makers to produce plastic sprues for and metal was a far cheaper alternative than plastic, but once lead was banned and they switch to a more expensive white metal costs rose, then followed by the banning of lead from electronics in 2005/2006 the raw materials for pewter went crazy because pewter shared the same materials as lead free solder.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I have been working with metal, it make take longer to make, but after they are built, they are pretty much indestructable, I am getting a kroq-gar for my lizzy army soon and its all metal, the carnasaur and kroq-gar, so your lucky that this has a few plastic peices.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to agree with all who said that everything should be in plastic. 

Plastic. Bad for the environment, great for 40k.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

There is quite a few when you think about it.

Space Wolves - Rune Priest
Dark Eldar - Talos Pain Engine
Blood Angels - Furiuso Dreadnought 
Imperial Guard - Rough Riders
Chaos Space Marines - Obliterators
All the other stuff everyone else has said

That's just off the top of my heard right now, I'm sure there are one or two more.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

search116 said:


> You forgot DeathWing Terminators.


Actually they fall under "SM shit" so I left them out intentionally. Theres already 2 SM terminator sets which have everything you need to make deathwing termies. That said, DA really need to be redone, though not for the terminators


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I wouldn't mind some of the other IG regiments getting a plastic release. I want to have some snow world guys without breaking the bank...


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> They will be resin and produced by forgeworld.
> 
> And when I say "they will" I really mean "I hope."


Is this part of an evil plan to have something that most people in the area won't have, causing everyone else to have no idea how to counter them for the first few games with them?

I think probably the stuff that you can't actually think of a better way it could look right now would stay in metal. With those models, then they wouldn't change enough to make a plastic kit worth it. When you think about it, it might also be more practical to still make metal models. I think plastic comes from oil, so if I'm incorrect then just disregard this. Anyway, if I've got my facts right then that means we'll probably be able to enjoy plastic models that much longer before we run out of oil.

But yeah, staple models like the Hive Tyrant should get plastic. It takes a while to build a Tyranid army when all your HQ are either characters that don't have a model yet or a quite large metal model.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> Already complaining about the brand new insanely awesome dark eldar models are we?
> 
> Anyway, my list:
> Plague bearers
> ...


 
This. Oh, and you have a woopass avvie


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I just reckon that every troops unit in every codex (Including those with special rules that make them troops) so for example in the Eldar army I want jetbikes, rangers and wraithguard (with warlock/spiritseer) plasticated.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

IanC said:


> I wouldn't mind some of the other IG regiments getting a plastic release. I want to have some snow world guys without breaking the bank...


Agreed. As it stands right now, you pretty much have a choice between Cadian and Catachan. I'd like to see some plastic Vostroyans and Mordians.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Just a few here I feel the need to change

Necrons
Zoanthropes
Other Necrons
Techmarines
More Necrons


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

IMO the only guys that should be metal are te collectors and special HQs (named characters and such)


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

*Plague Marines*. Several times over.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Zoanthrope, Weirdboy, Big Mek, Terminator Captain, SOB, Grey Knights, Inquisitors, and the Necromunda gangs.

Midnight

EDIT: And Aun'Va, I mean, he's a staple of most Tau armies. They'd sell loads!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Zoans, Hive Guard, Plague Bearers, Fiends, and GREATER DAEMONS! would top my list. I would say SoB but I already have more of those than I could shake a stick at and a new plastic kit would compel my to by more... which I don't need..... ahem... I don't need them.... right.


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

With everyone who said GK and SOB. An entire army of metal is too much. However if i had a choice i would god for the Sisters. The Grey Knights need much fewer models than them, and they already have plastic models in the transports and thier tanks.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Funny thing was until DE got redone most of the army was in Metal or had metal mixed with plastic the only pure plastic kits for them were the Radier, Warriors and single boxed Reavers.

On the note of what needs to be in plastic - I would like to see more Eldar aspect warriors go plastic and units such as Ogryns go that way too!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

oh and the broodlord could do with being a plastic model so we could have some more poses other then "come and give me a hug, or else!"


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah he isreaching to the sky whilst begging why the new codex nerfed him so badly!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Imperial Guard:

- Hydra
- Veterans/Stormtroopers
- 'Greatcoat' Guardsmen (i.e. Tallarn/Valh/DKoK/ etc)
- Medusa/Colossus/Griffon


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Sternguard - a whole unit's worth of special ammo bolters in plastic would be tasty

That or praetorians 

~O


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I know what I want as a plastic model...

Chaos Dreadnought!

Especially if it comes with the claws that it has in Chaos Rising...


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ghazghkull, bitch be hard to put together.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wraithguard, Aspect Warriors primarily swooping hawks and banshees, and basically everything else that was said.

I would LOVE plastic wraithguard. 15 bucks each is insane and I still need 15 more for my 60.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> i agree with Gen, Incubi should have been plastic since they are going to be a staple in EVERYONEs army more or less. Aside from those who dont take them for their dislike of how slanesh they look supposidly


/signed.

Also hoping the upcoming release of Wracks/ Grotesques are all plastic. The 2 different Talos may not be probably, if they ever release a new model of those.

I'll add: Tau pathfinders.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> primarily swooping hawks and banshees


No, PRIMARILY Warp Spiders.

Duh. They are still the early 3rd edition design. THIRD ed!!!! Must be the oldest mini still in print. Also, they are obviously the coolest aspect warrior type and better get some more love soon.

Arguably, so are Swooping Hawks, but they are so shit noone uses them anyway.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Wraithguard, Aspect Warriors primarily swooping hawks and banshees, and basically everything else that was said.
> 
> I would LOVE plastic wraithguard. 15 bucks each is insane and I still need 15 more for my 60.


$15.

Try living here.

$33.

And we have parity with the USD (or close enough).

GW have been milking the cash cow for a long time.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

chromedog said:


> $15.
> 
> Try living here.
> 
> ...


I don't even bother with GW anymore, just use one of the online stores.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hopping on the Chaos bandwagon:
Oblits
Plague Marines
Noise Marines
TS would be nice, but since they aren't used with the regularity the others are, I don't really see them as a priority.
A plastic Chaos Lord pack would be awesome as well, akin to the Termie Lord/SM Commanders where you have multiple wpn and upgrade options available on the sprue. It wouldn't really be any cheaper though, unless you magnetized the shit out of them for full customization depending on what you run them as.

Eldar: All Aspects... I tried building an Eldar army, sunk a ton of cash into it, then opted to try something else. Needless to say the resale value was pathetic compared to how much it cost...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I say the whole flippin line of models


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Plague Marines and Grey Knights.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hive Guard! 

They're the anti-tank backbone of pretty much every Nid list from 500-2500 points. Most tournament players are probably going to want four to six, and about every Nid player is going to want at least two. The current models are nice, but are a huge block of metal. 

And Battle Sisters since they're pretty much an entire army. Although there seems to be reliable rumors floating around that plastic Sisters will arrive with the new codex, whenever that happens to be.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Imperious said:


> Plastic. Bad for the environment, great for 40k.


Well, consider this: if the plastic is on our tabletop, then it's not in landfill, right? So warhammer is saving the earth! 

I'm going to cast my vote for everything. But I'm a reasonable man, so I'll settle for all scoring units. That's right, Sternguard included.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Anything that is mixed with some parts plastic and some parts metal. They suck, and all need replaced. The old LR crusaders were like that and I am so glad they replaced them.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> /signed.
> 
> Also hoping the upcoming release of Wracks/ Grotesques are all plastic. The 2 different Talos may not be probably, if they ever release a new model of those.
> 
> I'll add: Tau pathfinders.


Its been stated on the rumour threads around the internet that wracks will be metal and the 2 different talos things will be plastic.
I would prefer the wracks as plastic as you can take them as troops.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

everything MUST be in plastic, especially monstrous creatures, but swarms of troop too


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Talos said:


> Its been stated on the rumour threads around the internet that wracks will be metal and the 2 different talos things will be plastic.
> I would prefer the wracks as plastic as you can take them as troops.


Well if GW is setting themselves up with another Wraithguard problem (metal troops) they pretty much are going to just burn in with them and may as well never make the models in the first place.



Kalshinko said:


> Anything that is mixed with some parts plastic and some parts metal. They suck, and all need replaced. The old LR crusaders were like that and I am so glad they replaced them.


AH! YES! I have three Broadsides with broken ankles. They piss me off.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Boc said:


> Noise Marines


Going by how hard my 6 were to make, I have to agree with this!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Space Marines:

Honour Guard (Icons for each main chapter and a blank one)
Techmarine
Sternguard
Veterans set
A Tactical squad with decent sarge options.
Vanguard Vets
Thunderfire Cannon

Chaos Marines:

Power Armour Lord options
Obliterators
Plague Marines
Emporers Children
Havocs
Thousand Sons

Grey Knights:

Pretty much the whole lot..

Sisters of Battle:

Again, most of the whole lot.

Eldar: 

Whats been said previously 


And pretty much whatever else has been said


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Imperial Guard: Stormtroopers, DEFINITELY Rough Riders they look so fugly it hurts me to just mention it

Orks: Mega-Nobz, New plastic warbuggy it's one of the most outdated models int eh Ork range and looks absolutely terrible

Sisters of Battle: Practically everything


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Grimskul25 said:


> Rough Riders they look so fugly it hurts me to just mention it


I love the idea of Rough Riders, but the current models are horrid looking 

I love the Forgeworld Death riders though. Ah if I could....


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

i hate metal models....any model that is now metal...should be plastic...theres not one metal model i own that i dont wish was plasitc...and theres not one metal model that i had a "good time" putting together...

...i built one Metal Bloodcrusher...and never bought another...when the plastics came out....i bought two boxes and it was a joy to build every single one of them...now if theyd just do the same with Tomb Spiders! (rumor alert!!!!)

:victory:


----------



## jon1337 (Jan 18, 2011)

Witch hunters so I can play them.


----------

